# Medal system idea?



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

Disclaimer: this is just an idea for something fun for members on this site. I'm not making a complaint at all. So if you're going to read this post as a complaint, beat it, don't want to hear about it.


After reading a recent thread about medals, I had a little idea. Though I'm not even sure if it's possible to be honest with you, if it is, I think it could be kind of fun.

People always complain about posts and them not meaning anything, and with posts come medals.

What if we had more medals? Like, forum achievements sort of. Say, if you reach 100 posts, you get a certain medal. If you reach another certain number of posts, you get another medal. If you make a thread that gets stickied, thats a medal. 

You know, sort of like achievements by having us members just do what we normally do. Though the only downside to this is we might get more spam and everything for people trying their hardest to get medals.

Or if you get to a number of medals, you get inducted into the GBAtemp hall of fame. (of course this would have to be invented).

I'm not sure if it's even possible, but having something like our own little achievements for the forums, I think would be fun for the whole community.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 6, 2011)

I support this idea, as long as there aren't TOO many medals. Then people will be really motivated to spam to "get them all!".


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds fun, though I'm sure someone will think of a flaw and this idea will never come to exist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't see the point in others complaining about post count. 

(Click Block User, makes things a TON easier.) Aha.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

I am just going to repost his post since I was about to say the same thing


			
				Slyakin said:
			
		

> I support this idea, as long as there aren't TOO many medals. Then people will be really motivated to spam to "get them all!".


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Or if you get to a number of medals, you get inducted into the GBAtemp hall of fame. (of course this would have to be invented).
> *snip*


I thought you got access to the shout box with 100 posts, and you will have an option to have a title at 500 posts. Not sure if I'm correct with the post numbers though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> I thought you got access to the shout box with 100 posts, and you will have an option to have a title at 500 posts. Not sure if I'm correct with the post numbers though.


You are correct


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I support this idea, as long as there aren't TOO many medals. Then people will be really motivated to spam to "get them all!".


the thing would be to give people medals for the quality in there posts, not the # of posts they have, i like the sticky idea, maybe a mod could mark all of our useful posts and those add up to a medal, or we implement a thanks feature and get medals for more thanks, also maybe a like button if someone posts something funny/interesting/awesome, for some sort of like medal


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 6, 2011)

It's nice, but I doubt it will ever happen.
"Honor" stuff (like the "thanks", "like", etc) were asked already and the conclusion was that this would just work for attention beggars.
"GBATemp is place where you post because you want to, not because you want merit for it" was the prashe, or something like that.

BUT, the achievement idea is really nice. Like "Progidy son - post again after x days/months without posting) and stuff.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure none of the staff would want to be responsible for handing out achievements or marking helpful posts. 
We get accused of favoritism enough as it is.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure none of the staff would want to be responsible for handing out achievements or marking helpful posts.
> We get accused of favoritism enough as it is.



Then make a system. And as long as the requirements for the achievements are normal, everything will be alright. Like with the Sticky medal ShadowSoldier proposed. That´s quite hard to do, and you can´t cheat as long as it happens automatic.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We get accused of favoritism enough as it is.


Well if SOME PEOPLE wouldn't wear spiked shin guards...

But yeah, anything requiring more work from mods is out, this site doesn't pay mods like some big-name forums you all might be used to.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

Blogger? 
EoF temper?
PSP, NDS, PC, Android, Iphone and such... 
Reporter(making USN threads)
Trader/Seller for those who have good feedbacks. 
Translator
Hacker
Welcome Committee(Catboy, FiReFoX_7,Chhotu uttam, and some...)
etc..etc...

Note: medals vary depending on the postcount. similar to current medals system.

wait... this sounds somewhat similar like a TV Temper?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, even though i like this idea, i think the temp still isn't big enough to add this. but i may be wrong... i don't go to all subforums.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

your trying to copy what GT does and look what happens over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's a NO from me


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

GT?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

gametrailers


----------



## Costello (Jun 8, 2011)

like some said this would introduce a problem-- people would try to increase the quantity of posts they make.
while on the other hand, we should reward people on the quality.

it's very difficult to come up with a system that is able to evaluate the quality of a message.
the only thing I can see is:
- the amount of words in a post, though then some people could stuff their message with random text
- rating from other users, but then people could create alt accounts to shamelessly rate their own posts

good discussion though.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 8, 2011)

I think a like and dislike button should be added (like facebook and youtube)
People can click like on a post instead of replying to it say +1


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think a like and dislike button should be added (like facebook and youtube)
> People can click like on a post instead of replying to it say +1


GT has that too


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> - rating from other users, *but then people could create alt accounts to shamelessly rate their own posts*
> Isn't creating dupe accounts already a bannable offense? Ban the first few (dozen) people to do that and the rest will stay put.
> 
> QUOTE(FireGrey @ Jun 8 2011, 10:07 AM) I think a like and dislike button should be added (like facebook and youtube)
> People can click like on a post instead of replying to it say +1


+1


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think a like and dislike button should be added (like facebook and youtube)
> People can click like on a post instead of replying to it say +1



That would be bad.
I remember someone on cheats.gbatemp.net who managed to make a few enemies and word got around. Soon after, everyone was pressing the dislike button simply for the laughs and the bandwagon effect.

And the like button makes your e-peen grow.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

Disclaimer: this is just an idea for something fun for members on this site. I'm not making a complaint at all. So if you're going to read this post as a complaint, beat it, don't want to hear about it.


After reading a recent thread about medals, I had a little idea. Though I'm not even sure if it's possible to be honest with you, if it is, I think it could be kind of fun.

People always complain about posts and them not meaning anything, and with posts come medals.

What if we had more medals? Like, forum achievements sort of. Say, if you reach 100 posts, you get a certain medal. If you reach another certain number of posts, you get another medal. If you make a thread that gets stickied, thats a medal. 

You know, sort of like achievements by having us members just do what we normally do. Though the only downside to this is we might get more spam and everything for people trying their hardest to get medals.

Or if you get to a number of medals, you get inducted into the GBAtemp hall of fame. (of course this would have to be invented).

I'm not sure if it's even possible, but having something like our own little achievements for the forums, I think would be fun for the whole community.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think a like and dislike button should be added (like facebook and youtube)
> People can click like on a post instead of replying to it say +1


I don't agree. All a like/dislike button does is further entrench any cliquishness on the forum and allow people to settle personal scores the underhand way. I've seen forums implode with this feature. Perfectly reasonable posters just turned on each other.


----------



## Sop (Jun 8, 2011)

No, I think this would wreck GBAtemp with people spamming and getting into fights over e-peen length.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 8, 2011)

A lot of you are against a achievement for posting. But what we already have a badge system, what is also some kind of achievement for posting. So nothing will actually change (with the posting concept), except from graphics.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> - rating from other users, but then people could create alt accounts to shamelessly rate their own postsAren't ALTs banned on sight anyways?
> (Except for staff so they can post around without attracting attention.)
> 
> But yeah, I still think a post rating system would be nice, there's been a lot of times I've seen users crack a funny joke or make a good explanation and I wanted to +1 it, but a post consisting of as quote and "+1" is spam.
> ...


In small forums where everybody knows everybody else's first name and any newcomers have to go through hazing, yes.

On large forums, I've seen it work, *though it may need to stay just positive votes instead of negative ones* to prevent people from using it to display anger.


----------



## dice (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're only aware of dupe accounts when that account does something stupid enough to be noticed. Logging in and voting in a poll for example would not make the member stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> No, I think this would wreck GBAtemp with people spamming and getting into fights over e-peen length.


The Temp is already full of people spamming, stroking their e-peen, getting into fights/ragequitting/LEAVINGFOREVER/internet drama, I don't think a voting system would make it any worse. In fact, some of the e-peen-stroking people might start thinking before they post, in hopes of getting more votes. 

Let's face it, an appeal to your "clique" will only get you a dozen votes, whereas every post by say FAST (for example), you know, an actually helpful/informative/quality post, would get at least a hundred. The forum is large enough to drown out the trolls (or possible ass-kissers, dupe accounts or similar), and make the number of votes at least a rule-of-thumb indication of a post's quality/informativeness/helpfulness/wit/what have you.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, I see these kinds of systems abused all the time on forums with a small number of members, but gbatemp is damn huge.  If Gaia Online and Runescape forums can handle this, I'm sure this site can.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know GT also has a forum? That means we can't have one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't support this idea at all, i think something like this has been suggested before and it just adds to mire spamming and people making polls saying "should xyz thread be a sticky". There are some incredibly vain people on this site


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say only +1, there's a reason you can't dislike on facebook, any type of negative voting is a bad idea

the quality of a post shouldn't be based on likes vs. dislikes, but the quantity of likes from unique people


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

This has nothing to do with stickies?  If anything I expect stickied threads to not get any votes since it goes without saying that a stickied thread is helpful.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This has nothing to do with stickies?  If anything I expect stickied threads to not get any votes since it goes without saying that a stickied thread is helpful.


but stickied threads don't always start out stickies

should all of the previous +1 votes from before it was stickied be erased? if not i don't see why you would bother freezing them, if it's helpful, let them +1 it


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh I wasn't referring to editing the votes for stickies at all, I was just saying people probably won't bother to add votes to something that's already stickied since there's no real point, it's universally-known that it's been found to be a helpful thread.

I've suggested limiting the number of votes a user can give per day, and I still think votes should be on individual posts (and NOTHING ELSE), and only upvotes.  Any users that would still try to fuck with the system with those limits are the kind of people that would be trolling any ways with less work and be banned already as far as I see it.

No downvotes.  Those just INVITE anger.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems kinda silly since there's a fair amount of people who'd want to do all these things only to basically lose all their medals (aka have their medals replaced by a staff icon). Plus it just seems like it'd be a lot of useless management by the staff and would lead to more people wanting to get a bunch of useless threads stickied.

I just think members should be posting to try and get a nice staff medal (aka post to make useful contributions to the site).


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 8, 2011)

u makin' fun of my medals?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Oh I wasn't referring to editing the votes for stickies at all, I was just saying people probably won't bother to add votes to something that's already stickied since there's no real point, it's universally-known that it's been found to be a helpful thread.
> 
> *I've suggested limiting the number of votes a user can give per day,* and I still think votes should be on individual posts (and NOTHING ELSE), and only upvotes.  Any users that would still try to fuck with the system with those limits are the kind of people that would be trolling any ways with less work and be banned already as far as I see it.
> 
> No downvotes.  Those just INVITE anger.



We had something like that on another forums. It was called a rep system where you can give people rep but you could only do it like once-twice a day, until you got more rep yourself. It basically just showed who is a good member, and who sucks.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 8, 2011)

Medals should not be related to post count at all, but should be about what you do, like what was mentioned earlier in this thread:
-Hacker
-Translator
-ARDS Guy
-Save File Reasercher
-Helpful Member
etc.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Medals should not be related to post count at all, but should be about what you do, like what was mentioned earlier in this thread:
> -Hacker
> -Translator
> -ARDS Guy
> ...


i agree... just classifying who's who.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 9, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and it has more trolls than a $1 hooker has clients that's why i stopped going there.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 9, 2011)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Medals should not be related to post count at all, but should be about what you do, like what was mentioned earlier in this thread:
> -Hacker
> -Translator
> -ARDS Guy
> ...



I like this idea. If it was by post count, then spammers would rum amok. Maybe the mods or a chosen committee could give out the awards/medals.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> I like this idea. If it was by post count, then spammers would rum amok. Maybe the mods or a chosen committee could give out the awards/medals.


They're under reasonable control at the moment.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

Disclaimer: this is just an idea for something fun for members on this site. I'm not making a complaint at all. So if you're going to read this post as a complaint, beat it, don't want to hear about it.


After reading a recent thread about medals, I had a little idea. Though I'm not even sure if it's possible to be honest with you, if it is, I think it could be kind of fun.

People always complain about posts and them not meaning anything, and with posts come medals.

What if we had more medals? Like, forum achievements sort of. Say, if you reach 100 posts, you get a certain medal. If you reach another certain number of posts, you get another medal. If you make a thread that gets stickied, thats a medal. 

You know, sort of like achievements by having us members just do what we normally do. Though the only downside to this is we might get more spam and everything for people trying their hardest to get medals.

Or if you get to a number of medals, you get inducted into the GBAtemp hall of fame. (of course this would have to be invented).

I'm not sure if it's even possible, but having something like our own little achievements for the forums, I think would be fun for the whole community.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 9, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> UniqueGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though I trust the GBAtemp Moderators, some will not. They will call them cheaters, or maybe even worse. Also a committee might not work. If an angry member didn't get a medal/achievement for something he did or created, and he thought he deserved it but he actually didn't, he might say that the committee is cheating if someone else _does_ get a medal for a similar thing.
A still think a system is the best idea for doing a thing like this.

Also, since I already posted, I would like to repeat this:
We already have a postcount rewarding system; the current medal system. Entering the Trading Forum is based on postcount, your custom title is based on your postcount, and most important of all; your medal is based on your postcount. The amount of spamming probably won't increase _that_ much, and if it does, we have our Moderators. It's their job to warn spammers/trollers/flamers etc., and it's their job to keep peace at this forum.


----------

